# Problem Coyote.Any tips.



## Hounddogg (Oct 28, 2008)

Have a coyote that killed one of my 13 year old goats almost in my back yard.Did not come back for what I could tell about 20 days and killed another.Both times ate the ham out of a rear leg.Came back about 20 days later again and got my Chinese Gander.I have had 3 foot traps with Roberts Coyote lure in bait holes and in low tree limbs near where it entered property and 12 snares set up on fencing where you can tell something been coming and going.Followed instructions to the T.Have found fresh scat near the second goat kill which is nothing but bones now.I have had traps and snares out 30 days now with fresh lure every 6 days or so.Any HINTS or tips to get this animal.Have also tried calling it up in the wee mornings and late afternoons.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like a killer you have on your hands. I'd say try some different sets, and try some different lure and baits. You'll need to switch it up. Just keep track of what each trap gets so the next time to put lure on you know.

If you've found scat, take it and use it at a set. Make a flat set and spray a bit of urine on it to keep it smelling good and leave it at that, don't put any bait or lure on or around it. If possible place the trap where the scat was originally found. He'll be back.

are you checking every 6 days or checking every day? If you can don't check it for a few days, the scent that you carry to the area as well as the noise you make might be spooking him out or avoiding your sets.

xdeano


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Another thing would be to use the carcass as a draw station. Even if you have to move it a little ways into a better spot. Set it where the best fence crossing is by your snares and set traps off of any likely approach routes. This works best after a fresh kill because they will most likely feed on it or at least check it out for the next couple days. The key is to figure out which direction he is comming from and get some sets in between. Pay attention to where you hear them howling in the evening. If you aren't connecting with traps close to the pasture don't be afraid to move your sets every once in a while. Look for tracks and other sign further away from the pasture when he is not killing. Are you seeing any sign of coyotes working your sets?


----------



## Hounddogg (Oct 28, 2008)

Left the carcass.Strange to say,this guy seems to have about a 2-3 week loop,best we can tell.Have been checking sets daily,but don't have to get right up on them to see.I can check some of the snares with binoculars but the traps are along the pond,so I have to get sorta close to see.Just yesterday changed lures,we'll see. Had a poor raccoon in a snare yesterday morning,sad to say.Will be replacing that snare today,possibly adding more.Thanks for any advice,we are new at this.There was no sign that he came back to the kills after the initial kill.Seems like its every 20 days or so.I hear coyotes howling to my left but not near and what sounds like a happy greeting from a pair after 8am in the same direction.BUT this one has come twice from tracks to my right at my neighbors driveway that is gravel and sand.He left pad prints in the sand and on the pond edge.I can't believe he's not taking calves(lots of cattle around me) as my goats were 100 plus pounds.My gander was just plain gone last Monday a.m.Went 8 years and only HEARD coyotes.Have and still haven't seen one.There has been no sign that any foot traps have been visited by anything much less a coyote.I've changed or freshened bait at the foot traps about every 6 days unless a hard rain then after a rain.Have tried several times calling him in with a electronic call but no success.I had two geese disappear starting in August.I think that was the beginning of his hassling me.This has turned into big pain in the rear and like a war lol.Over the years I've had dogs hassle me but always managed to sit over a kill and shoot them within 24 hours.This is much more difficult.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

hounddog,

whats the latest on your issue with a wiley predator?


----------



## Hounddogg (Oct 28, 2008)

Well no joy.Have 3 foot hold traps out with bait and have swapped bait a few times.Have about 15 snares out on places in fence that look like paths.Last week with ALL of the above out and at the barn realized my Chinese Gander whom was the only one with 11 other geese was gone! Had him 8 years.Geese were in a stew that morning and wouldn't come in for corn.They came up mid morning and that gander was gone He'd fight/chase my dogs.Guess he lost his last fight.Then a few evenings ago around 7:30 p.m. had what sounded like a pair of coyotes go hollering right at neigbors driveway.Then a scream then silence.They were REAL close and one might have hit hotwire.Don't think that was the single one that has killed my goats as he came in and out of hotwire here several times.Anyhow in 8 years here I've never heard so much coyote activity as this year.Not real sure what to do.To set any more traps out have to be off my property.This has been a real pain in the rear.


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

well this is a more expensive aproach but it might save you money in the long run. all i can think of is to take a fresh kill of some sort (goat, pig, deer, ect.) not carcass, a full animal. Gang set the area with foot hold traps all the way around the dead animal of chose. make paths to the bait with branches and rocks and debris and in those paths set snares and foot hold traps. this will almost gaurentee you will get coyotes. I am fairly new to this trapping stuff myself but if there is one common denominator in predators, its that they are oppurtunistic hunters, they can't say no to a free meal. leaving a full animal for bait instead of just carcass or scraps will greatly increase your chances of multiple catches and repeat visitors giving you a better chance of catching your culprit. do you have any trail cameras you can set out to make sure its coyotes doing this? do you have a nickname for the culprit yet? you know like, twenty suns goat killer, or elusive one? lol. hope all this helps. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Hounddogg (Oct 28, 2008)

Its a coyote.It leaves poop piles with persimmon seeds and fur in odd spots around the goat carcass.


----------

